# PC Games 12/11: Top-Vollversion "HAWX", 50 Seiten Tests, Bonus-Heft zu Anno 2070



## Petra_Froehlich (28. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 12/11: Top-Vollversion "HAWX", 50 Seiten Tests, Bonus-Heft zu Anno 2070* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 12/11: Top-Vollversion "HAWX", 50 Seiten Tests, Bonus-Heft zu Anno 2070


----------



## Longinos (28. November 2011)

Und wieder ein Game für das ich mich zwar interresiert habe aber erst jetzt Spielen werde für lau^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2011)

Longinos schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Game für das ich mich zwar interresiert habe aber erst jetzt Spielen werde für lau^^


 
Jap, bei der Vollversionsauswahl hat die PC Games echt ein gutes Händchen. Da sind auch meist Spiele dabei, die ich bisher noch nicht in meiner Spielesammlung habe.
Die Ausgabe an sich ist auch ziemlich gut geworden. Gibts nur wenig zu meckern.

Außer beim Origin-Report. Da ist der Redakteur wohl etwas durcheinander geraten, weil er mehrmals im Artikel von Thomas Schwenke und dann wieder von Thomas Schwenker spricht. Ansonsten ist der Report aber auch ganz gut geworden


----------



## evilitchy (28. November 2011)

Longinos schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Game für das ich mich zwar interresiert habe aber erst jetzt Spielen werde für lau^^



Nur bissl schade, dass der Multiplayer gestrichen wurde. Ging der nur über Server, die mittlerweile nicht mehr laufen oder warum?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2011)

evilitchy schrieb:


> Nur bissl schade, dass der Multiplayer gestrichen wurde. Ging der nur über Server, die mittlerweile nicht mehr laufen oder warum?


 
Du hast dir die Antwort selbst geliefert. Leider hat Ubisoft mittlerweile die Online-Server für Hawx abgeschaltet. Der LAN-Modus und die Kampagne funktionieren aber natürlich auch weiterhin.


----------



## BladeWND (28. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jap, bei der Vollversionsauswahl hat die PC Games echt ein gutes Händchen. Da sind auch meist Spiele dabei, die ich bisher noch nicht in meiner Spielesammlung habe.
> Die Ausgabe an sich ist auch ziemlich gut geworden. Gibts nur wenig zu meckern.
> 
> Außer beim Origin-Report. Da ist der Redakteur wohl etwas durcheinander geraten, weil er mehrmals im Artikel von Thomas Schwenke und dann wieder von Thomas Schwenker spricht. Ansonsten ist der Report aber auch ganz gut geworden


 
Schwenker kommen auf den Grill


----------



## Pope (29. November 2011)

Ha, da haben wir wieder eine tolle Vollversion, die ich noch nicht besitze. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kopieschutz bei dem Spiel aus ? Auf Zwangsaktivierung oder ähnliches habe ich nämlich keine Lust. Wer weis da mehr ?


----------



## Martinroessler (29. November 2011)

Pope schrieb:


> Ha, da haben wir wieder eine tolle Vollversion, die ich noch nicht besitze. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kopieschutz bei dem Spiel aus ? Auf Zwangsaktivierung oder ähnliches habe ich nämlich keine Lust. Wer weis da mehr ?


 Das Spiel kam vor dem UbiLauncher raus und hatte schon beim Release keine Kopierschutz, von daher... 

Der Patch auf Version 1.02 lässt sich übrigens auch problemlos installieren.


----------



## Snortel (29. November 2011)

Top Heft mit einer Top Vollversion. Zum Glück bin ich von der schlechten Computer Bild Spiele auf die wirklich gute PCGames umgestiegen!


----------



## Luccah (29. November 2011)

Klasse Vollversion!! Was ich aber vermisse, ist mal eine richtig tolle Preview zu Mass Effect 3.!!! Die Konkurrenz hat das schon hinter sich. Ich möchte das aber lieber bei Euch lesen ; ). Zudem mag ich auch die Artikel zu den Studios oder auch Kultgames) . Aber langsam reichts mir mit Blizzard, es gibt doch auch andere sehr gute Devs!! Ich würde gern mal was über Bioware oder auch CD Project lesen. Oder wer sind eigentlich diese Typen hinter Dice...also da gibt es sicher was Interessantes zu berichten.


----------



## smooth1980 (30. November 2011)

Diesen Monat greife ich zu GS wegen der Skyrim Karte und der Vollversion " Venetica" , sorry da könnt ihr diesen Monat nicht mithalten.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Diesen Monat greife ich zu GS wegen der Skyrim Karte und der Vollversion " Venetica" , sorry da könnt ihr diesen Monat nicht mithalten.


 
naja, ausnahmsweise darfste dir diesen Monat beide Hefte kaufen


----------



## trinity_reloaded (30. November 2011)

packt mal lieber etwas mehr skyrim ins heft. so kauf ich mir diesen monat zusätzlich zum pcg-abo noch ein konkurrenzmagazin, da die ein großes skyrim-weltkarten-poster mit allen orten beilegen... -_-

/edit:
und ich weis, das ihr im onlineshop zumindets das vergünstigte premium-angebot für studenten habt, in dem diesen monat tatsächlich etwas für skyrimfans enthalten ist.
wenn ihr solche wichtigen inhalte aber immer auf die premium-version beschränkt, heißt das ja, das ich die dann immer zusätzlich bzw alleinig kaufen müsste, dam ich solche toptiel nunmal sehr interessieren.
dh jeden monat doppelte ausgaben für zeitschriften. das will ich ja gerade nicht. konkurrenzmagazine packen solche hauptinhalte für den selben preis ins normale heft.
früher hattet ihr sehr oft poster in dern ormalen zeitschrift (max payne 2, hl2, lara croft in lebensgröße usw..) warum ist das heute nichtmehr möglich?
bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ihr seid für mich trotzdem noch das beste pc-spiele-magazin, das soll nur positive kritik eines verwunderten, treuen fans sein.


----------



## Litusail (30. November 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode für Die Siedler Online nicht. Hab das schon im Forum gepostet, aber da scheints keinen zu interessieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Was ist denn die PC Games Extended?
Die normale PC Games + Extras und einer 2.DVD?

Was ist dort auf der 2.DVD drauf? Noch mehr Videos?


@
*trinity_reloaded*: Wenn's nach mir ginge, ich hätte gerne wieder eine richtig dicke PC Games mit allem drum und dran, als wenn das auf mehrere Hefte verteilt ist. Ich würde dafür auch mehr zahlen.


----------



## AmigaInvader (30. November 2011)

Litusail schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Gutscheincode für Die Siedler Online nicht. Hab das schon im Forum gepostet, aber da scheints keinen zu interessieren.



Du verpasst auch nix. 

100 Steine, Holz und Werkzeuge sind ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz!
Die Piratenhütte ist ja nur Dekor.... ich weiß Undank ist des Menschen Lohn, aber im Vergleich zur letzten Aktion mit den Diamanten,
ist das ja jetzt wohl ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## HitmanFan (30. November 2011)

Hab´s mir soeben gekauft.

Die Vollversion ist wirklich super gewählt!


----------



## hamburgcity (30. November 2011)

Ist der BenQ XL2420T in dieser Ausgabe?


----------



## hamburgcity (30. November 2011)

Whoops Test meine ich!


----------



## Batze (1. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand die Codes für Siedler Online nicht braucht, meld ich mich hier schon mal. Wäre echt nett.


----------



## tonimoffmollo (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Code für die Siedler Online freuen, falls ihr die nicht braucht. Vielen Dank schon im Voraus, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## joadergame (2. Dezember 2011)

Hab das Heft vorbestellt und bis jetzt immer noch nicht erhalten-.-


----------



## Chriss0995 (5. Dezember 2011)

hallo ist in der ausgabe ein cd key um hawx online zu spielen weil ich keinen finde vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Dezember 2011)

Chriss0995 schrieb:


> hallo ist in der ausgabe ein cd key um hawx online zu spielen weil ich keinen finde vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


 
Es gibt keinen Hawx-Key in der Ausgabe - auch deshalb, weil Ubisoft den Online-Modus des Spiels deaktiviert hat.


----------



## Warwumme (6. Dezember 2011)

Kann man den Siedler Online Gutschein auch für HAWX benutzen? Wenn ich die Flieger mit 100 Holz, etc. beheize, sollten die doch richtig abgehen, hm?


----------



## Tormentor666 (15. Dezember 2011)

Beim nächsten Mal wär es angebracht, vorher darauf hin zu weisen, dass bei Hawx kein Key für den Internetmodus (den Ubi ja unverschämterweise deaktiviert hat) beiliegt.
Das Spiel ist zwar so auch ganz nett, entfaltet sein wahres Potential erst im Multiplayer.
Ich hatte mir extra die Zeitung gekauft wegen dem Internetmodus und nun geht der nicht mal.
Das ist echt doof, da ich PCAction Abonnent bin und da eh immer das Gleiche drin steht.
Das war garantiert die letzte PC Games die ich gekauft hab.


----------



## TobiasHome (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub, die werd ich mir kaufen. Inhaltlich ist einiges dabei, was mich interessiert


----------



## JackSatanas (25. Dezember 2011)

weiß jemand ob man überhaupt nen Key für HWAX bekommt?


----------



## boschdler (5. Juli 2013)

Klasse, Vollversion im Heft und dann lässt es sich nicht mal Installieren.
Beim Setup fragt das System plötzlich nach der Datei data3.cab, die aber weder auf der Vorderseite, noch auf der Rückseite existiert.
Lapsus?


----------

